# 3-kick Rule for Swan Hunting



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

3-Kick Rule for Swan Hunting:

A 30-ish Salt Lake City swan hunter went swan hunting on the 1A dike in the Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge. He sky-busted and wounded a swan over an old gray-headed man's decoys. The swan dropped in the old man's decoy spread just before the swan-hunting veteran could get a shot off.

Before the sky-buster could wade over to the dead swan, the elderly waterfowler got up and put the swan out of it's misery. As the young man quickly waded over to retrieve the swan the old gray-hair asked the knothead what the hell he was doing. The long-range shooter responded, "I shot that swan and it fell in this pond, and now I'm going to retrieve it." 

The old hunter replied, "This is my decoy spread, and you are not coming over here.
The indignant pissant said, "My daddy's one of the best trial lawyers in the state of Utah and, if you don't let me get that swan, I'll have you sued and take everything you own."

The old shotgunner smiled and said, "Apparently, you don't know how we settle disputes in Box Elder County. We settle small disagreements like this with the "Three-Kick Rule."

The swan hunting rookie asked, "What is the Three-Kick Rule?" 

The gray-hair replied, "Well, because the dispute occurs in my decoy spread, first I kick you three times and then you kick me three times, and so on, back and forth until someone gives up." 

The young sky-buster quickly thought about the proposed contest and decided that he could easily take the old codger and he agreed to abide by the local custom.

So the old man slowly climbed out of his blind and met the kid on the dike. His first kick planted the toe of his heavy steel-toed work boot into the sky-buster's groin and dropped him to his knees. His second kick to the midriff sent the rude little $#)$^*&[email protected]'s last meal gushing from his mouth. The unethical young hunter was on all fours when the old man's third kick to his rear end sent him face-first into a fresh pile of Labrador Retriever dung.

Then the sky-busting punk summoned every bit of his will and managed to get to his feet. 
Wiping his face with the arm of his jacket, he said, "Okay, you old fart, now it's my turn."
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The old gray-headed hunter smiled and said, "Naw, I give up. You can have the swan."

.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Classic


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's that time of year again.

bump

.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks I needed that-_O-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My favorite.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not so sure this is really how it is handled up there,
I want to know why the old man was wearing steel toe boots and not waders?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gets better every year!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shaner said:


> I'm not so sure this is really how it is handled up there,
> I want to know why the old man was wearing steel toe boots and not waders?


My dog chewed a hole in my waders in the back of the truck so I just wore my work shoes out on the dike that day.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a swan tag this year.

Bump


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's that time of year again!



wyogoob said:


> 3-Kick Rule for Swan Hunting:
> 
> A 30-ish Salt Lake City swan hunter went swan hunting on the 1A dike in the Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge. He sky-busted and wounded a swan over an old gray-headed man's decoys. The swan dropped in the old man's decoy spread just before the swan-hunting veteran could get a shot off.
> 
> ...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm surprised the kid didn't recognize you Goob!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*It's That Time of Year Again!!*


2019 - CPAjeff, wyogoob and gdog

*3-Kick Rule for Swan Hunting:*

A 30-ish Salt Lake City swan hunter went swan hunting on the 1A dike in the Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge. He sky-busted and wounded a swan over an old gray-headed man's decoys. The swan dropped in the old man's decoy spread just before the swan-hunting veteran could get a shot off.

Before the sky-buster could wade over to the dead swan, the elderly waterfowler got up and put the swan out of it's misery. As the young man quickly waded over to retrieve the swan the old gray-hair asked the knothead what the hell he was doing. The long-range shooter responded, "I shot that swan and it fell in this pond, and now I'm going to retrieve it."

The old hunter replied, "This is my decoy spread, and you are not coming over here.
The indignant pissant said, "My daddy's one of the best trial lawyers in the state of Utah and, if you don't let me get that swan, I'll have you sued and take everything you own."

The old shotgunner smiled and said, "Apparently, you don't know how we settle disputes in Box Elder County. We settle small disagreements like this with the "Three-Kick Rule."

The swan hunting rookie asked, "What is the Three-Kick Rule?"

The gray-hair replied, "Well, because the dispute occurs in my decoy spread, first I kick you three times and then you kick me three times, and so on, back and forth until someone gives up."

The young sky-buster quickly thought about the proposed contest and decided that he could easily take the old codger and he agreed to abide by the local custom.

So the old man slowly climbed out of his blind and met the kid on the dike. His first kick planted the toe of his heavy steel-toed work boot into the sky-buster's groin and dropped him to his knees. His second kick to the midriff sent the rude little $#)$^*&[email protected]'s last meal gushing from his mouth. The unethical young hunter was on all fours when the old man's third kick to his rear end sent him face-first into a fresh pile of Labrador Retriever dung.

Then the sky-busting punk summoned every bit of his will and managed to get to his feet. 
Wiping his face with the arm of his jacket, he said, "Okay, you old fart, now it's my turn."
.
.
.
The old gray-headed hunter smiled and said, "Naw, I give up. You can have the swan."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BUMP!!

I almost forgot this year. :smile:
.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump!








*3-Kick Rule for Swan Hunting:*

A 30-ish Salt Lake City swan hunter went swan hunting on the 1A dike in the Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge. He sky-busted and wounded a swan over an old gray-headed man's decoys. The swan dropped in the old man's decoy spread just before the swan-hunting veteran could get a shot off.

Before the sky-buster could wade over to the dead swan, the elderly waterfowler got up and put the swan out of it's misery. As the young man quickly waded over to retrieve the swan the old gray-hair asked the knothead what the hell he was doing. The long-range shooter responded, "I shot that swan and it fell in this pond, and now I'm going to retrieve it."

The old hunter replied, "This is my decoy spread, and you are not coming over here.
The indignant pissant said, "My daddy's one of the best trial lawyers in the state of Utah and, if you don't let me get that swan, I'll have you sued and take everything you own."

The old shotgunner smiled and said, "Apparently, you don't know how we settle disputes in Box Elder County. We settle small disagreements like this with the "Three-Kick Rule."

The swan hunting rookie asked, "What is the Three-Kick Rule?"

The gray-hair replied, "Well, because the dispute occurs in my decoy spread, first I kick you three times and then you kick me three times, and so on, back and forth until someone gives up."

The young sky-buster quickly thought about the proposed contest and decided that he could easily take the old codger and he agreed to abide by the local custom.

So the old man slowly climbed out of his blind and met the kid on the dike. His first kick planted the toe of his heavy steel-toed work boot into the sky-buster's groin and dropped him to his knees. His second kick to the midriff sent the rude little $#)$^*&[email protected]'s last meal gushing from his mouth. The unethical young hunter was on all fours when the old man's third kick to his rear end sent him face-first into a fresh pile of Labrador Retriever dung.

Then the sky-busting punk summoned every bit of his will and managed to get to his feet. 
Wiping his face with the arm of his jacket, he said, "Okay, you old fart, now it's my turn."
.
.
.
The old gray-headed hunter smiled and said, "Naw, I give up. You can have the swan."


----------

